# Notifications broken?



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't seem to be notified with a pop-up when I have a PM - It doesn't appear to be my browser blocking it...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Is your "Pop up window on new private message:" set to 'yes' in your board preferences?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

go to your user control panel and under notifications you have the option on or off, have a look to see it its switched on


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

kev beat me too it as per usual


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

It is on!

I just tried tuning it off and on again, then sending myself a PM, still no popup :-(


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

Just logged in with IE, and still nothing :-(
(Was using Firefox before)


----------

